# "the mangler"



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

i was talking with my boss the other day and he mentioned a movie called "the mangler".

i was curious if anyone has seen it?

i can't find it any where locally to rent. 

the reason this interest me is that the story line is about a some possed linen ironer/folder , and because i repair commercial laundry equipment for a living.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That is one of my favorite Steven King stories of all time. I didn't know it was ever made into a movie....


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=5779141&src1=DvdPricesearch&extid=df00021


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

There's even a sequel called The Mangler 2 and a third called The Mangler Reborn. I'd like to get all three, they seem like good movies.


----------

